# Ordre de lecture de la musique



## personnal (27 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

sur APPTV 2, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment on fait pour avoir sur l'apple TV l'ordre de lecture choisi sur i tunes.

Exemple :

j'ai une liste morceaux récents que je lis par date d'ajout.

Et bien sur l'appTV quand je prends cette liste elle me la place par ordre alphabétique...

voilà... thx.....


----------



## tonio08 (27 Novembre 2010)

salut,

tu fais un clique droit sur la liste dans itunes et tu cliques sur "copier dans l'ordre de la lecture".


----------



## personnal (28 Novembre 2010)

tonio08 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> tu fais un clique droit sur la liste dans itunes et tu cliques sur "copier dans l'ordre de la lecture".



génial,

ça marche.

Fallait le savoir.

THXXXXX!!!!


----------

